# صور لمكان وجسد القديسة ريتا



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه مجموعة صور لجسد القديسة ريتا شفيعة المستحيلات والموجود حاليا في ديرها في قرية روكا.. بورينا التابعة لمدينة كاشيا الواقعة في أواسط ايطاليا شمالي روما العاصمة.. 



























































































منقول
​


----------



## Bent Christ (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بركه صلاتها معنا..........امين


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> بركه صلاتها معنا..........امين



امييين

شكرا مارين يا قمر لردك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 سبتمبر 2010)

بركة صلواتها فلتكون معانا جميعا

ومكان جسدها جميل فعلااا

شكرا يا تاسوني علي الصور الجميلة دي

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonaa (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*المجد لاسم الرب
بركه صلوات القديسه ريتا معانا 
امين
وشكرا ليكى يا تاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## نونوس14 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*مكان رااااااااااائع جدااااااااا*
*ميرسى تاسونى ع الصور*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> بركة صلواتها فلتكون معانا جميعا
> 
> ومكان جسدها جميل فعلااا
> 
> ...




الاجمل هو ردك الرائع يا كوبتك

شكرااا ليك​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *المجد لاسم الرب
> بركه صلوات القديسه ريتا معانا
> امين
> وشكرا ليكى يا تاسونى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتى*




اميييين

شكرا نونا يا قمر

لردك الجميييل​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *مكان رااااااااااائع جدااااااااا*
> *ميرسى تاسونى ع الصور*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
الاروع هو ردك الجميل

شكرا نونوس​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*صور روعه جداا
بركه صلواتها تكون معانا
شكرا ليكي كووينا​*


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> صور روعه جداا
> بركه صلواتها تكون معانا
> شكرا ليكي كووينا


 
امييين

شكرا مايكل لردك الجميل​


----------



## just member (11 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع واكثر من رائع
شكرا الك اختى العزيزة


----------



## فادي سعد (11 سبتمبر 2010)

صور روعة


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> رائع واكثر من رائع
> شكرا الك اختى العزيزة


 
​شكرا جوجو لردك الجميل​​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> صور روعة


 
الاروع هو ردك 

شكرا ليك فادى​​​


----------



## kalimooo (11 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جميلة جدا

شكرا ليك كليمو​


----------



## ارووجة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بركة صلواتها تكون معنا
شكرا ليكي
الرب يباركك


----------



## نفرتاري (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى يا تاسونى على الصور النادرة دى
بركتها تكون معانا امين
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## النهيسى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*سيره القديسه ريتا حلوه جدا

شكرا للصور الرائعه*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> بركة صلواتها تكون معنا
> شكرا ليكي
> الرب يباركك


 
امييين

شكرا ارووجة لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ميرسى يا تاسونى على الصور النادرة دى
> بركتها تكون معانا امين
> ربنا يبارك حياتك *




امييين

شكرا نفرتارى لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سيره القديسه ريتا حلوه جدا
> 
> شكرا للصور الرائعه *




ردك هو الاروع
​شكرا ليك استاذ نهيسى​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*جمييييييييلة جدا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> *جمييييييييلة جدا
> ميرسي ليكي
> *




انتى الاجمل يا روكا 

شرا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

صور جميلة جداااااااا
الرب يباركك


----------



## tasoni queena (5 أكتوبر 2010)

> صور جميلة جداااااااا
> الرب يباركك


 
شكرا مامتى لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------

